# MI... Wanna Play??



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's wishing all our Canadian Cousins a successful get together.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm at a horse show in Indianapolis June 7, but if I don't have a rescue transport on May 31, I'd love to attend either at the Lansing location or Lake Orion. Lansing is preferable because my daughter goes to MSU so I could see her too, but I'm flexible. I've always wanted to attend one of these, but there is always a rescue or horse show or both on weekends!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We arrive in Michigan on May 21. I will have to look again at our schedule and see when we are free. Like last year, I can always leave my husband at the art show and come and play with you guys


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I will have to pass on this gathering too.  I have agility events with my lab both 5/31 and 6/7.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

May 31st works for us. At either place. 

Can't do June 7th.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> I will have to pass on this gathering too.  I have agility events with my lab both 5/31 and 6/7.


We'll have more!

I'm even thinking that the Frankenmuth park would be good for a late fall or early spring, maybe even a winter meet. there's no water or shade so it would be a little warm for the dogs in the summer. the day i was there it was only 65 and the dogs didn't do much because they were pretty warm.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure if i'll be working the 31st, but for sure free on the 7th


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

May 31st works for me if it is at the Lake Orion park


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't do either as my wife's "Honey Do List" _(I can't blame it all on her some of it is self induced...well most of it)_ before our daughters Graduation Party is quite lengthy. Although someone mentioned Frankenmuth and i thought I would pass this along for those of you who are interested.

http://frankenmuthriverplace.com/dog_days_of_summer.htm http://frankenmuthriverplace.com/dog_days_of_summer.htm


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

O bummer! We have my nephew's grad party on the 31st, and my daughter's grad party on the 7th! We'll have to have other meetups this summer I hope!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Can't do either as my wife's "Honey Do List" _(I can't blame it all on her some of it is self induced...well most of it)_ before our daughters Graduation Party is quite lengthy. Although someone mentioned Frankenmuth and i thought I would pass this along for those of you who are interested.
> 
> http://frankenmuthriverplace.com/dog_days_of_summer.htm http://frankenmuthriverplace.com/dog_days_of_summer.htm


thanks! We might have to go for Sunday's events.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sundays are fine with us... It could also be June 1 or 8th if that works better.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Both of those work for us also.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Any of those dates appear open for us right now but I will have to discuss with the wife when she gets back from Germany before I can make a firm commitment... what will probably be more important for us is location.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Saturday or Sunday would be fine with me, my schedule is really slowing down right now

So whatever works for everyone else I am fine with. 

I would go to either Lake Orion or Frankenmuth.


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

ARRRGGGG! These are the two worst weekends for us all year! My niece's wedding shower is the first (she's getting married July 4th of all weekends), and the 8th we're going to the big Mt. Pleasant Dog show with River, because his breeder will be there from Ohio and she hasn't seen him (except in pictures) since he left her in the beginning of December! The next meetup for sure we'll try to be there!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

We were checking out the Frankenmuth activities for next weekend and I think we may take Linus and Duddley with us to go see some of those, I don't know if anyone would want to bump it up to the 25th..... looks like a couple of us will be there maybe we could add some more. Just a thought.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I certainly would... but we are still waiting for Sawyer's bumps to go away completely. This last phase seems to be taking a loooong time. Let us know how it goes in Frankenmuth!!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Merlin and I could make it to the Lake Orion Park


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

June 1st, 7th or 8th for the Lake Orion Park, who is in

I can make any one of those dates work and would love to meet you and your goldens!!!

I am going to try to make it to Frankenmuth this weekend, I have a four day weekend and would love to meet up with other's on here that are going, let me know and we can figure out a place to meet there


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone been to this Frankenmuth Event Before or is this the first time they have done it. We had discussed taking the furkids but are a little reluctant wondering how much of a problem it would be. Also the NON-Furkids want to go to and getting everyone in one vehicle that gets over 9 miles to the gallon is an issue. Just wondering what it is like.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the first time I will be attending


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I got my answer. I emailed Frankenmuth this morning and asked the following:

_Good Morning,_

_Is the Pet Parade for people who wish to bring their pets or just a breed show by selected people. _
_And if it is for people to bring pets, will the pets be allowed to be walked around on a leash throughout _
_the area after the parade?_

_Thank You in Advance_

And I received the following response:

_Dave,_

_The pet parade (Sat at 1, line-up at 12:30 in the south parking lot) is for anyone who would like to bring their pet and walk. People and pets are invited to enjoy the festival all weekend._

_The restaurant in River Place, Cass River Grill, and Bavarian Inn Restaurant will have patio dining to accommodate pets. Pet friendly lodging is available at Drury Inn in Frankenmuth 989-652-2800 or Best Western in Birch Run 989-624-9395, or if you camp Frankenmuth Jellystone Park phone number is 989-652-6668._ 

Still don't know if we will be bringing Furkids, but now I know that I can.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We can make the June 7-8th weekend... it turns out a bit better for us. Lake Orion is fine too!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

How about we set it for June 8th at Lake Orion, is 11:00 to early for everyone? I think that I read a couple of other members could make it on Sunday but they were busy on Saturday


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I like it about 11 am usually b/c we have to cross the border and it is far easier crossing earlier in the day!! See you there!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great I will see you there, anyone else


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

11 on the 8th works for us too. Can't wait.

I was going to try and go to frankenmuth on Sunday but I can't afford the extra gas this week. And I refuse to buy while they up it to 4.25 just for the holiday travel.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, they just jacked up the prices because of the holiday weekend, drives me nuts!

That is great that you can make it also, very excited to meet everyone


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

I would love to meet up with some people from Michigan. I'm trying to get Lizzie more socialized being that I eventually want to breed Goldens.  Anyone closer to Canton/Ann Arbor area??? :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I lived in Michigan!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

lizziebellie2007 said:


> I would love to meet up with some people from Michigan. I'm trying to get Lizzie more socialized being that I eventually want to breed Goldens.  Anyone closer to Canton/Ann Arbor area??? :crossfing:crossfing


I'm in Burton so we always have to drive to do meetups. We have no dog parks here. 

A few of us have gone to that area before for a meetup before. but it was an indoor meetup. So if you know of a good place to go...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Debles said:


> I wish I lived in Michigan!!!!


You can always come for a visit. Though that is pretty expensive right now. LOL


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

marshab1 said:


> I'm in Burton so we always have to drive to do meetups. We have no dog parks here.
> 
> A few of us have gone to that area before for a meetup before. but it was an indoor meetup. So if you know of a good place to go...


 
Well... I live in an apartment complex and there's a dog park. It's not huge, but it's big. Lizzie LOVES it. But every time we go there's no dogs there :no: I also know that one of the metroparks around here have a pet park too, I just don't know how big it is, but I can do some research.  I would love to hold some kinda big fun get together.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lizziebellie, there is a bunch of us meeting up at the Lake Orion dog park on June 8th at 11 am, that is not to far from where you are I live in South Redford and that is about 20 minutes from where you are.

My son plays hockey in Canton sometimes It would be great to meet you there!

Let us know if you plan on having some kind of get together where you are


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

I will try my best to be there on the 8th at 11:00 I would love to meet some of you. Being a new Golden mommy it would be my first meet up


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hope to see you and Merlin there!!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

breec3 said:


> Lizziebellie, there is a bunch of us meeting up at the Lake Orion dog park on June 8th at 11 am, that is not to far from where you are I live in South Redford and that is about 20 minutes from where you are.
> 
> My son plays hockey in Canton sometimes It would be great to meet you there!
> 
> Let us know if you plan on having some kind of get together where you are


 
We would love to meet up with you by Canton sometimes.  Hopefully if the dogs get along well at the meet up at Lake Orion, then we can definitely get together again.


----------

